# Cowboy Lump Charcoal - Yuck



## packdog (Jan 5, 2013)

I didn't check the board enough before picking up a bag.   Yuck.  This stuff is horrible or maybe I really got a bad bag.   It's either very large chunks or so small it could qualify for charcoal dust.  You guys were dead on with the reviews including the fireworks when firing up the first chimney full.  I'm going back to briquettes until I find a different brand. 

Ken


----------



## desertlites (Jan 5, 2013)

To bad you can't get this stuff your way. Is some real good coal!http://www.eldiablocharcoal.com/


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 5, 2013)

I love the Royal Oak lump.. always great. Easy to obtain from Walmart for 6.87/bag.


----------



## packdog (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks, I'll check at Wally World.  They have had all their grilling stuff hidden away during Christmas.  I think I would like the lump if the size was a little more consistant.  It lite well other than the sparks and I don't see near as much ash right now.  I'm 2.5 hours into a turkey breast smoke as I'm typing.

Ken


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 5, 2013)

yeah I'd think you'd be much happier with the size of the royal oak.  _some_ fireworks are to be expected too though.  Don't put your face in it!


----------



## packdog (Jan 5, 2013)

I overlooked it before but my local grocery store had some Full Circle lump charcoal.  I bought a bag of that and a small chuck roast since the turkey is off the smoker and pretty much gone.     

Much better.  The chunks are much more regular in size with the Full Circle Lump.  Before I got to the last of the usable Cowboy lump I found a rock and 5 or 6 regular charcoal briquet's. 

Ken


----------



## krusem05 (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow. I've never had a problem with the Cowboy brand, and have been using it for a couple of years. I may have to check out some of the other available brands to see if they perform better, though.


----------



## mountainhawg (Apr 10, 2013)

I see so much love for RO but when ever I pick up a bag of it from any store there is nothing but little pieces, never any good size chunks. I have used Cowboy from time to time and find there are mainly good size pieces in each bag. RO does seem to burn hotter and more thoroughly. More fireworks in RO has been my experience.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 10, 2013)

All lump does the snap crackle and pop...lol


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 10, 2013)

I am new to charcoal smoking, trying to decide between charcoal and lump.  Thinking royal oak is the best from what I read.


----------



## kb69co (Apr 10, 2013)

Packdog- check out this site. They have done exensive reviews on most brands of Lump charcoal. Everything you ever wanted to know about it and some things you never thought of. http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lump.htm


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 11, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I am new to charcoal smoking, trying to decide between charcoal and lump. Thinking royal oak is the best from what I read.


I go back and forth depending on the length of the smoke.

I like lump (typically Royal Oak) for short smokes like chicken and ribs.  

But for the long smokes I like briquettes.  The lump burns hotter and faster but the briquettes seem to hang in there longer with a nice consistent heat.

Bill


----------



## little smokey (Jan 27, 2014)

SO I got some of the Cowboy brand on special a long while back and decided to use it to season my new mini and man the stuff stinks like the Dallas Cowboys.  LOL sorry cowboys fans but I had to do it, but seriously has a funky smell to it when it is burning so gonna chuck that stuff and try some royal oak since it sounds like most like it.  I will say it did burn hot and last long though but the smell was funky.


----------



## flash (Jan 27, 2014)

Agree. I thought I had Snap, Crackle and Pop in my bag of Cowboy.


----------



## little smokey (Jan 28, 2014)

My problem is I still have a bag and a half and not sure what to use it for now.  The smell is really bad and I am afraid it will be passed onto my food.  Gonna go in the wood burning stove i think.


----------

